# Plait found in mares mane in West Yorkshire



## jesterfaerie (4 January 2010)

Had an email from the West Yorkshire horse watch, very scary as this is only a few miles (if that) away from me 
	
	
		
		
	


	




'Holmbridge (Huddersfield) Horse Watch members on alert having found their Dales Mare with a plait in her mane on Wed 30th December - kept in a field where there is a public footpath running alongside. A silver pickup was seen in the vicinity.'


----------



## lhotse (4 January 2010)

Oh dear, your not even a new member.............


----------



## royaldrift (4 January 2010)

Ihotse, why do you make a point of going on to these threads to upset people who may have genuinely posted? If you think it so boring why do you bother to open them and comment, don't you have anything better to do?

Yes I've hardly even posted but given the welcome I received yesterday or whenever it was I don't think that I've missed a lot tbh!


----------



## royaldrift (4 January 2010)

and no I'm not on facebook either!


----------



## lhotse (4 January 2010)

I haven't given you any welcome, good or bad, so please don't throw that one in my direction.

These threads are scaremongering, nothing else. There is NO evidence whatsoever that horses are being tagged then stolen, the reports of horses actualy being stolen were all false. That has been verified by people who are actually involved in Horsewatch.

Sorry if you are concerned about your horse, but as has already been pointed out, without these rumours, you would have not been worried.


----------



## royaldrift (5 January 2010)

Fair enough that is true, but rumours do tend to have their roots in truth.  To be honest I hadn't read anything much to do with it, much more in the last 4 days and all of it pretty inconclusive.


----------



## equineeyes (5 January 2010)

I am so fed up with those of you who have never had a horse stolen makling light of the plaits and I am also fed up with telling my story!!! I have a crime reference number (PM me if you want to check it out), I DID HAVE A PLAITED HORSE STOLEN so there IS EVIDENCE (may not be on horsewatch as our local group were not very good at the time although she is on the SHR), it was in August so no wind, she has never had a plait like it before or since.
Count you blessings and leave people who are worried to post if they want to.


----------



## lhotse (5 January 2010)

Sorry, but if your horse has been stolen, then how do you know if she has had a 'plait like it since'? Just curious. As for weather, if you remember, August was horrid.


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 January 2010)

My section A has these all the time,shes still in her field!!!!!!
Yes august was horrid.
I think it was coincidence that the horse had a plait and your associating that with the thedt.There is NO EVIDENCE that the plait was connected with the theft.
I am so sixk of these rumours.A thief would be stupid to fore warn you as he could be caught doing it!!! 
Geeeeeeeeez


----------



## equineeyes (6 January 2010)

I know that she has not has a plait like it since because I recovered her..... 30 miles away in a travellers camp... it took weeks of hard work, miles of travel and £'s spent on posters and postage. She had shoes on that did not fit (never been shod before), hobble cuts on her legs and it has taken me ages to get her to trust me again. 
You make it sound as if I have made this up, PM me if you have a problem with my story and you can verify everything I have said.


----------



## equineeyes (6 January 2010)

As for you poohbear50, not that it is any of your business, the police during their investigations connected the plait and a bread wrapper left in the field to the theft!


----------



## horseyanna (6 January 2010)

I would be VERY worried if I found a plait in my horses mane when he was turned out. A few years ago, there were quite a few different cases of horse sabotage in our area. (Some very serious.)
One lady whose horse were a victim of this had several odd things happen when her horses were turned out, including rugs removed (and left folded up) and PLAITS left in their horses mane when it was turned out. They also ALWAYS left something else in the field ( piece of string, litter, golf ball whatever.)
Our area is less than 50 miles from you. Horsewatch &amp; BHS welfare officer were kept informed of events.
Take no notice of some of the other bloggers. I believe you and wish you &amp; your horses, well. Here's to a happy new year to you all. (xx)


----------



## horseyanna (6 January 2010)

Hi

read my blog


----------



## equineeyes (6 January 2010)

Thank you


----------



## horseyanna (6 January 2010)

Read my blog!!! It could be even worse than just theft. How would you feel if your horse was Sabotaged!! I know some one who it happened to so don't be so cynical!


----------



## horseyanna (6 January 2010)

You are as bad as Ihotsi! Same applies:
Read my blog!!! It could be even worse than just theft. How would you feel if your horse was Sabotaged!! I know some one who it happened to so don't be so cynical!


----------



## royaldrift (6 January 2010)

I too don't understand why Ihotse and Poohbear both have to come on these plait threads to make people even more miserable than they already are?  Do you lurk waiting for someone to say how worried they are about their horse and then just come on and make their lives even more miserable? I wonder if you ever post anything constructive or kind?


----------



## royaldrift (6 January 2010)

Equineyes, you poor thing what a dreadful experience to have gone through ~ it is absolutely my worst fear, how awful for you


----------



## lhotse (6 January 2010)

Please can you spell my name correctly, it's LHOTSE, not IHOTSE arggggg


----------



## Serenity087 (6 January 2010)

Wow, this thread officially lives under a bridge now


----------



## Tinseltoes (8 January 2010)

We are all entitled to have our own opinions. My pony has tangles,knots,plaits all the time,I take them out and sometimes they re appear weeks,months later.
I know it can be worrying.


----------

